# Canada at it again.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Canadian fans
hurl abuse at U.S.
Vancouver crowd cheers for Russians at international tournament:voorhees: 

Canadian hockey fans at an international tournament in Vancouver, B.C., chanted anti-U.S. slogans as they cheered the Russian team to victory over the American squad. 

A Canadian columnist, who called the booing "disgraceful," said the venom began toward the end of the semi-final game at the World Junior Hockey Championship, which concluded last night with Team Canada playing the Russian national team. 

"U.S. sucks!" the Canadian fans chanted. 


Pete McMartin, writing for CanWest News Service, pointed out the Canadian team wasn't even on the ice at the time. 

If it were, he said, "that would have gone some way toward explaining the Yankee animus oozing out of the stands." 

But McMartin said the Canadian crowd "wasn't just rooting for the Russians – amazing enough in itself, considering that bitter history – it was rooting against the Americans. And the chanters weren't so much interested in a hockey game as scoring points against America, the country, not the team." 

The columnist said the Canadian crowd's "antipathy toward the American team has been a constant." 

In a previous game, U.S. goalie Cory Schneider, he noted, had to concentrate to block out the boos raining down from the stands. 

U.S. head coach Walt Kyle, McMartin commented wryly, "was under the mistaken impression – one still shared by many Americans, the poor, trusting boobs – that because our two great countries are neighbors, and have co-existed peacefully for over 150 years, and have vast economic and cultural ties, that he could consider Canada a home-ice-away-from-home and Vancouverites would naturally cheer for the American team rather than for a team from a country which, not 20 years ago, was chiefly known for its vicious soul-crushing despotism, and whose hockey teams were reviled by Canadian fans as products of a drab socialist machine that saw sport as nothing more than an arm of state propaganda." 

McMartin said the U.S. coach probably "hadn't figured on the Canadian weakness for envy." 

"His charges are, after all, 17-to-19-year-old boys, not architects of the war against Iraq," the columnist said. 

If it had been the other way around, McMartin wrote – an American crowd chanting "Canada sucks" – there would be "country-wide alarm" accompanied by a televised forum on the "crisis in U.S.-Canadian relations." 

McMartin said he wants the coach and his American team to know they deserve an apology and that the anti-American chanters "do not typify the Canadian sense of patriotism; that they do not personify our relationship with his country; and that lastly, and most importantly, they are idiots." 



As WorldNetDaily reported in 2003, a group of U.S. peewee hockey players at a tournament in Montreal were barraged with anti-American insults and witnessed protesters trashing the American flag. 

Hundreds of college students were marching through the streets in an anti-war demonstration and seized upon the players' bus as a target for its anti-U.S. venom. Several demonstrators made obscene gestures toward the bus, and an American flag was dragged through the street. 

At another demonstration, the Americans watched as a crowd cheered when a protester waved the Iraqi flag, and booed the U.S. flag. Next, the Stars and Stripes were doused with kerosene and ignited. 

During their trip, the visiting youngsters attended a Montreal Canadiens-New York Islanders game at the Montreal Bell Center during which the U.S. national anthem was widely booed by the crowd. 

During their own games, the boys said their Canadian counterparts were verbally abusive during face-offs.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

This is getting to be a pretty disturbing habit. WTF is going on up there? Bad enough they booed the anthem against the Isles in 03. 
I'll grant that they may have had a right to be pissed off after a cheap shot by an American player earlier in the tourney, but, this is going way to far.:voorhees:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

First I want to say excuse the language....

What the hell is wrong with these people, are people going as far now to Boo children and potental hocky stars who are no older then 20... and then burn the flag of our neiboring contrey. I know its not my personal appoligy to make but this is a shame on Canada, I propose a Montreal Vancover ass kicking tour. 
No this is a horribal thing to read about and the fact these assholes burned a American flag and in front of a bunch of kids. I want to kick some ass...

Little thing I want to say thought I rember one of the Sens games we went to everyone got up and cheered and waved American flags. Just want you to know we're not all assholes...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, we know it's only a small amount of you crazy canucks, Clay. But like you say, it's just frustrating that this kinda thing has to boil over during a hockey game.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahhh well...no offence guys, but hockey tends to bring out the worst in folks. I am not a fan of Hockey in any sense or form. My hubby loves the sport I find it too filled with ego maniac, over paid testosterone adolescents, on the ice and in the stands more often than not. 
There of course seems to have been a long time rivalry between American and Canadian hockey fans. Canadian's have also seen backlash from Americans like when the Edmonton Oilers played in San Jose for the 2006 Semifinals. The Americans booed through the Canadian National Anthem.
Not all Canadians retaliated. Later when the Sharks visited Edmontons Rexall Place, the Canadians cheered and sang the Star Spangled Banner for the rest of the playoffs. 
My point is its not the Country or ALL its people. Its the sport. There are good and bad no matter where you go. We shouldn't apologise for a select group of adolescents who need to grow up. Country to country rivalry will continue if we don't see the root of the issue.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Midnight Angel and Dennis said:


> hockey tends to bring out the worst in folks


That's as fallacious a statement as I've ever read. Hockey does not bring out the worst in anyone. There are assholes everywhere you go. To say that a great sport like hockey "bring out the worst in folks" is an oversimplification that I take offense to.

Does football bring out the worst in people? It's the most violent sport on television with some of the most ardent fans.

Does basketball bring out the worst in people? Those fans actually fistfight with the players!

Take your stereotypical oversimplifications and....well....I'm betting you know what you can do with them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow there were some really good points in Midnights statement but that is the only thing you commented on... Interesting. 
I am not apologizing for the booing, hockey has had a tendancy to get overheated on both sides of the fence. We just dont advertise our adversities as much in the media. but Hey, thats a whoooolllleee other ball of wax. 
In regards to the flag dragging and burning. I agree, that is uncalled for and disrespectful and should not have happened. I think we have dealt with this issue in the past since the last incident happened in 2003 as per the media statement above. How many times has the American flag been burned in the USA since then??? Im sure more than you guys would like to point out.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

This series of incidents is not extreme or disturbing when kept in context - we're talking about sports' fans. They're _all_ nuts.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow, a thread back from the dead!

Anyways, thankfully, we're not soccer fans.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wrong witterally ---- everyone is NUTS in there own way


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

As soon as Americans start to care about soccer, we'll have our own hooligans.

Thankfully, we have real sports to watch so that probably won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just don't tell Bush they did it, or we will be fighting Canada too. If anyone farts at America he wants to shoot them.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

pyro said:


> wrong witterally ---- everyone is NUTS in there own way


But sports fans are _especially_ nuts. More than average.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think it matters what sport you're talking about. There are just those fans who take it to the extreme.....And more than likely alcohol is involved. Not that that it is bad to drink..(I do my share at sporting events!) But it just gives them more courage than usual to do the dumb things they do.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. Us Canadians love Americans, especially when they're covered in gravy and served with poutine (search prior posts of you need a poutine explanation...). Don't you have a song about it...."I'm a yankee noodle soufflee...." or maybe it was "dandy"...still sounds tasty?


----------

